# Are you going to match?



## showstopper496 (Nov 28, 2003)

Hassels offer sheet?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

probably


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i really hope so, i dont think there is anyone we could pick up for the money that is better than trenton, may be a little over paid but he is a massive part of this team


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>showstopper496</b>!
> Hassels offer sheet?


Hope not. Too much money for such an average player. Wolves can easily find another guard to play some "D" and shoot the ball a little. Wally needs the minutes Trenton would have gotten. Better leave Hassell go to the Blazers. Too bad - he did a good job for the Wolves.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Are you going to match?*



> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> 
> 
> Hope not. Too much money for such an average player. Wolves can easily find another guard to play some "D" and shoot the ball a little. Wally needs the minutes Trenton would have gotten. Better leave Hassell go to the Blazers. Too bad - he did a good job for the Wolves.


are you joking? while it's more than i'd want to spend, he is worth it. if it's so easy, please name another guard that isn't signed as of yet, that can play some "D" and fill in the small offensive output that is required. i guarantee that none of them are as good as hassell, and none would fit the mold of the championship team that we are trying to build.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he is older but errick williams can.....


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Are you going to match?*



> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> 
> 
> are you joking?... if it's so easy, please name another guard that isn't signed as of yet...


Bob Sura and Wesley Person. Maybe not the same level of "D" as TH, but can shoot it, score it, and come much cheaper than Matching for TH.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

wesley person is an old version of wally. I would like to get sura here, since he was teamates with cassell back in florida state...


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

wesley person is one dimensional as well. all he owns is a long range game. there is nothing lucrative about anything else he does. 

sura on the other hand, i'll give you the nod there just because he is the better offensive player. but he still can't match hassell's defense. 

the more and more i think about it, i think the wolves should just let him sign with portland. as sheefo said in another thread, we are paying wally too much to sit the bench, and we have ebi developing behind him as well. so i changed my position on this one, and i hope we let hassell go. we better sign a POST player though or i'm gonna be piss'd.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

exactly. He will be a good player, dont get me wrong. But at any point of his career is he going to be worth that much. He has already said he would rather be in portland than minny. Sura can fill his spot, padgett can, we could sign stevenson and then make hoiberg the backup sf. so i dont see we spend 27 million on a reserve, or a last option starter, unless they are a legit 6th man award winning player like t hud, or bobby jackon, or antwan walker.

sura>hassell


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I was in a deep thinking about whether I was Kevin McHale, at first I'd keep him for sure. 

Now, the time is ticking down. The longer time gave me to think over about it, the lesser I want Hassell to remain with the team. The possibility of losing 3/4 of MLE is not worth after all. I mean, just for a person who are getting all attention after only a year in the contender team of the T'Wolves? 

I think it doesn't matter if we lost Hassell or not. His defensive presence was what took them to WCF. Figure it or not, they don't need his offensive weapons like KG, Spree, and Sammy. Defense is not always the key to win a game if they don't score. What else? KG is an excellent defender. Spree can defend. Sammy and Wally lacked good defense. 

Again, they have good scorers in 3 of them. Wesley Person could make it lethargic, attacking the 3. We still have Fred Hoiberg, where his defense excels, along with his 3 pointers. We still have Ebi to develop for later in the future. Once again, the team is done with their penalty from Joe Smith's illegal contract. ABout time they will have to decide whether to pick a player for that SG position who is a good defender. 

I think we can survive a year without a perimeter defender. Who knows, I think it is really up to McHale to play with the cards and pick one up.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

there is one thing i disagree with sheefo...
hoiberg is not a small forward. you put him there, and he'll get ate alive. he is a backup 2 guard and if needed, he'll bring the ball up. but he is nothing more than a backup 2 guard.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> there is one thing i disagree with sheefo...
> hoiberg is not a small forward. you put him there, and he'll get ate alive. he is a backup 2 guard and if needed, he'll bring the ball up. but he is nothing more than a backup 2 guard.


zctually he is a g/f...he is 6 6. hassell is a guard... he is 6 5. Hoiberg is more of a sf than hassell is. hoiberg is so much stronger.....


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

how long left before we have to match or not? cant be more than a couple of days.

stuff it, just go for sura or fizer i reccon


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> how long left before we have to match or not? cant be more than a couple of days.


Hassell signed the Blazers' offer sheet on Monday, July 26th. However, the clock didn't start ticking until the offer sheet was delivered to the Timberwolves on Tuesday, July 27th. That means the Timberwolves have until Wednesday, August 11th to render their decision (not sure about the exact time of day on the deadline).

But I would expect them to use all of the allotted time in deciding, as most of the Blazers' MLE is tied up until the decision is made (strategic maneuvering to keep the Blazers - now a Divisional rival - from making any other offers for a couple of weeks).

PBF


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

hassell is as good as gone. honestly he isnt worth 27 mill...I garuntee wally is working on his defense as we speak. I think with a slasher like spree and a player like kg, and a shot by casselll, having wally in the starting lineup will stretch the hell out of the defense. I think we will play a lot more zone. I think adding a fizer or a sura or a kedrick brown(looks like he is going to be released and is a good defender) would give this twolves team some tremendous depth. I wouldnt mind having sura because he is a great all around player, and that is what we need at that position too. Fizer is a monster down low, and would push around those weak sf like miles, marion


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Scott Padgett?

Oh God, just match Hassell. Gimme a guaranteed player. I don't want to HOPE for Bob Sura choosing to come here. Hell, Juwan Howard ALMOST came here, but we don't have anything to show for it.

Fizer's a force.  But he would be a nice GT for the minimum.

Sheefo, we need those things plus Hassell. I don't want big scorers like Kobe and Peja running wild, which was a big problem before Hassell. Even Dirk was defended by Dr. Defense.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

hassell is OVERPAIDED. he was nice when the guy was getting the minimum and doing what a ROLE PLAYER is supposed to do. The last thing we want is a OVERPAID ROLEPLAYER.


----------

